# ETK ücretsiz versiyon hakkında



## osavas99 (Jul 4, 2021)

merhaba ETK ücretsiz versiyonumda kullanmam mümkünm. 
eğer mümkünse bu linki benimle paylaşırmısınız


----------



## u.nanimous (Nov 1, 2014)

This forum is based in the USA/Canada, posting in English will get you the best results.

That said, are you asking for a link for ETK? Sorry I don't have one to post for you but perhaps with this translation someone else will.


Google thinks Turkish?

Bu forum ABD/Kanada merkezlidir, İngilizce yazmak size en iyi sonuçları verecektir.

Bununla birlikte, ETK için bir bağlantı mı istiyorsunuz? Üzgünüm, sizin için gönderecek bir şeyim yok ama belki bu çeviriyle başka biri çıkar.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

BMW Parts Catalog


Welcome to RealOEM.com! This site can be used to look up BMW part numbers and approximate part prices.



www.realoem.com


----------

